# New Pics of My 11 week old Boy!



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

11 weeks old tomorrow, my little Romeo. Long coat german line. Father is VA _Jaeger vom Haus Munsinger Dunn and mom is SG Diamond vom Zeder Kamme. Lineage includes VA7 Ghandi v. Arlett, VA1 USA Kevin Murrtal, VA Ursus vom Batu and VA Xab (China) Aus Agrigento.




















_


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Serious cuteness going on there. I bet he's a handsome boy when he gets older. Love those longcoats!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh what a sweet boy!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gorgeous little guy! Looks so much like my Stosh but I think Romeo is even fuzzier


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! If my eyes do well, he is going to be a very thick long coat because his fur looks exactly like my dear sweet Binks did at the same age. I love long coats!!! I waited months for my breeder to have a pair that both had the recessive gene for the coat and also had great line breeding....


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

here is how big he is as of yesterday


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to hug it ...bad.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

:wub:He is tooooooo gorgeous. That face! Oh my, he is my favorite pup! Dont tell Strider his mommy is crushing over another lil boy! I always look forward to more pics of your guy!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwwwwww He is ADORABLE!!!!! More photo's pleeeeeaaaaassssseeee


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

OMG sooo cute....and that look he's giving you, ADORABLE!


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you!! I think GSDs have to be that way so You forgive their land sharking!!!


----------



## Tehya's Mama (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Is he a beauty or what? :wub:I love the long coats as well. :wub:He is even fuzzier than Tehya. Looks like he's going to be a big boy. Can't wait to see pics as he grows!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

He is so adorable!!!!!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

He is the definition of ADORABLE!! :wub:


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

He is BEAUTIFUL. Get ready to deal with the 4 legged pirahna puppy teeth


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Sweet. Mother. Of. Tuna.

He is sooooo cute that it hurts to look at him. I'm totally jealous.:wub:


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

IllinoisNative said:


> Sweet. Mother. Of. Tuna.
> 
> He is sooooo cute that it hurts to look at him. I'm totally jealous.:wub:


 
that cracked me up!! haha can i barrow him?!?!!? for like... ever???:wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny. :laugh: 


VegasResident said:


> Thank you!! I think GSDs have to be that way so You forgive their land sharking!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Makes you just want to squeeze him and love on him!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol. Squeeze and hug a pirahna! !!! Actually his sharking is less now than 2 weeks ago....or we are faster  I will post some 12 week pics soon! ! His ears have started that comb over look


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Gorgeous little guy! Looks so much like my Stosh but I think Romeo is even fuzzier


He's definitely fluffier than Shasta and she was pretty fluffy at 11 weeks.

Romeo is a great looking puppy!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Melina said:


> I want to hug it ...bad.




Meeee tooooooooo!!!!!! :wild: :wub:


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh my the 12 week shots!!!Save me mommy!!!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Awww! He's really adorable!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

He's so cute, I can't stand it!!!


----------

